# Switching to sand???



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok well I'm thinking on making the change from gravel to sand in my 60 gallon tank. I have had gravel in there for 3 months now and I keep thinking how much better it would look and how much more of a natural enviroment it would be for my africans. My question is this what would the best and safe way to do this and not stress out my fish? Would I have to recycle my whole tank again since I removed the gravel or would it be ok cause my filters a Emperor 400 and a Aquaclear HOB 100 are established with bacteria? Has anyone done this and how did you do it? Thanks guys for any suggestions :thumb:


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Your gravel should not be the primary location for colonizing bacteria. If your filters have been running while you were cycling, your fine.


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

We recently switched from gravel to sand. It was easiest for us to empty the tank, we used our water buckets to keep the fish in filled with water from the established aquarium. We took out the gravel and rocks, put the rocks back in, then added the sand. We kept about 70% of our water from the aquarium by using the buckets and coolers lined with trashbags so it was more like a very complicated water change rather than starting over. Once we had our stuff in, we filled it back up, added some fresh treated water and were done! Took about 45 mins for our 46g (but sand was already cleaned) Checked the levels and they were the same and have stayed that way since. Just an idea for you, hope it helped!


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I changed my gravel to sand also. I just got my fish out of the tank and used a bigger net to get the gravel out. When thats done just put the sand in and put the fish back in.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys. That has helped a lot! My next question is, how long did it take for the sand to settle once you did the switch? And did you have any problems adding the fish back in after as well?


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

The sand wasn't stirred up much at all. Thats why we emptied the tank, it keeps the sand from getting disturbed much. But, if the sand is pretty clean, it shouldn't take long at all for it to settle if you don't want to empty the tank. Since it basically was like a water change for us, the fish were a little stressed from being out of their home for a little while, but were more happy to be back! Good luck! You will be very happy with the change. :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Ty for the added advice I'm going to go to my local fish store and see what kind the recommend what kind of sand did you guys go with just curious?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

if you want worry free sand go to home depot 5 dollars for 40 lbs of POOL FILTER SAND it is beautiful, only 5 minutes of washing and it is HEAVY so no worry about youre impeller and my fishies love the size


----------



## xTmDarren (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Jfly- id get the Pool Filter Sand and just clean it for about 5 mins. if you get reg. sandbox sand its going to take you a lot longer to clean and it isn't as heavy of a sand. So your fish can actually keep it thrown around at times- ( atleast my fish do in my 10gallen with sandbox sand ) The only reason I even have that in there is bc at that time for some reason home depot was out and ever pool supply place except one 30 mins away didnt have PFS. But in my 55 i have PFS


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

I too used pool filter sand. It is much heavier than play sand, MUCH easier to clean, looks great, and the fish really like to play with it. It also doesn't get sucked up into the filter or when I am cleaning as much because of its weight. The best thing is. . . its cheap!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

K cool thanks guys. Sorry for all the questions, but when you say wash the sand how would you do it? I mean I know to put it in a bucket and sit, but would you just stir it around in your hand or get like a strainer? Please don't laugh HAHAHAHA I just want everything to be smooth when I make the transition. I appreciate all the help! :thumb: Trust me I'm taking notes lol.

And to save time would also recommend that I get power heads?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I live in South Louisiana so we boil crawfish all the time. I took the paddle we use to stir the crawfish and used that to turn the sand in the bucket while washing it. Worked really good.


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

I just put a nozel on the end of my water hose outside to make it more of a "power spayer," put a couple of gallons of sand in a 5 gallon bucket, sprayed it down, moved it around with my hand, then poured the dirty water out. If you will just lean the bucket on its side, the heavy sand will stay in, and you should just be able to dump out the dirty water. Did that a couple of times until the water in the bucket was pretty much clear. Only took a few times of rinsing until the water ran pretty clear.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet thanks guys!! Glad you didn't laugh at me either lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i jus 3/4 fill a bucket.. i actually use a gatorade cooler.. and just put the nozzle in the bottom of the bucket.. then occasionally stir with hand all of the clay (very little with pool filter sand) will rise to the top and over the bucket as it fills.. also note* get it at home depot lowes had it in boxes, not bags and the same weight was 25 bucks as opposed to 5


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

cool thanks I'm still nervous on doing it but I'm going to give it a try soon. I'm on vacation the next 5 days so I should make the best use of it since I have the free time I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I wouldn't be nervous at all, it will be a fun experience. I just took out the gravel in my 125 and added sand. I used a small plastic (with rubber edge) dust pan to scoop the gravel out. When I got down to just a a little gravel in the corners I used an old plastic library card to scoop out the rest. I then rinsed the sand inside the bag it came in. After draining the bag I placed it on the bottom of the tank and emptied the sand out. It only took a couple of hours and was well worth it. It is cloudy but is clearing up well already. Good luck!


----------

